# Hank - an eight year old adoption



## magiclover

Welcome and thank you for adopting a senior golden. I think you will find him happy to have a good home and ready to share your love.


----------



## mylissyk

You can expect a very loving and easy companion. Old Gold is treasure. Thank you for adopting him. We love pictures so please post some of Hank.


----------



## Karen519

*Hank*

God bless you for adopting and loving a Golden Retriever.
I am sure that HANK will repay you ten thousand fold for loving him!
Glad that you are working to get him walking on a leash and brushing him!
You are wonderful. A groomer can help with the undercoat and they also sell something called the Furminator at Petco, Petsmart

Hope you guys have a wonderful weekend and I would not let him off leash, to be on safe side. God forbid he gets lost or stolen.

We'd love some pics. If you don't know how to post them, email me with HANK in Subject Line and I will post for you.

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## LibertyME

Grooming is a great bonding experience as well as a great way to keep tabs on any lumps and bumps that may appear....

Congrats on your adoption!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Older Goldens are something truly special. I think you'll be so happy with your decision to adopt Hank.

What you can expect is probably what you're getting now. A patient, dedicated, fun-loving guy who will love to be with you. He probably LOVES your cottage. Do you have water where he can swim? 

Sounds like you've made a good match! Do you have any photos?


----------



## Maggies mom

Thank You for adopting a senior golden.... When our rescue gets seniors, they are over looked for a younger one. Its so sad but they sit for a while....


----------



## Ranger

Oh, thank you so much for adopting an older golden. I think what you see is pretty much what you'll get, personality-wise and energy-wise, but a little training and lots of love and patience will help him blossom. 

It's always so nice to hear about the older ones getting adopted and getting the wonderful life they deserve!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thank you for adopting him. I am sure he will be a wonderful dog. Please have his thyroid checked as soon as possible. It is very common for a dog his age to be low.


----------



## Jim and Hank

Never thought of thyroid but makes sense. That is something for sure I will have checked when I get Hank into the vet - thanks for that!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Thanks for all the comments. I have a Dough Whisperer undercoat brush that works really well and getting the undercoat out. Never ceases to amaze just how much an undercoat goldens have. Also have another brush that works more like a massage brush - the undercoat brush is rather stiff. Down at the cottage tonnes of water. Hank has the run of the place - no neighbours yet. In our first ten days down there he only went swimming once and that was to follow me across the lake (only about 200m). I was amazed at how well his hindquarters floated! I am going to try and post a picture of posted with this posting.


----------



## Karen519

*Hank*

Hank

What a beautiful picture of Hank and what a great cottage and setting!!!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Now that I have the pic thing figured out here is a better picture of Hank


----------



## Merlins mom

Hank is gorgeous! Thanks so much for adopting him! It does look like he has a really thick coat. I bet it'll look great with all the attention you're giving it.

And what a beautiful cottage! looks like a slice of heaven to me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations on your adoption of Hank, he's a beautiful sugar faced boy. You will soon find out if you haven't already, that you have yourself one very special friend. Hank will want to be by yourside doing what you are doing, be where ever you are, and all he'll want from you is to know you are there for him.

You have many years ahead of you with him since he's in good health. Try to keep him as active as his age allows. I'm sure he's enjoying the walks and swimming will do wonders for him both for his weight and also his hips if he's experiencing any arthritis. 

Enjoy your new boy, he's beautiful. 

Thanks so much for adopting this Old Gold.

BTW, your cottage and the scenery is gorgeous, looks like a great place to be.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, WHAT a cutie!! How do you not just squeeze him all day?? 

Thank you for giving this guy such a wonderful life at this late stage. It looks like he got a little corner of heaven there.


----------



## SandyK

Congrats on rescuing Hank! I love hearing when older goldens are able to find forever homes. He is a handsome guy and your cottage looks like a great place. I am sure you have made Hank very happy. Enjoy yourself with your new best friend!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hank*

Hank is so adorable!! Bless you for loving him!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Hank is a wonderful dog - we have reallly bonded well. He rarely leaves me side and is so easy going. One thing he does that I have never seen before is sometimes when he is laying down he puts his legs out behind him, both straight back, rather than lying on one hip. He does not seem to be in any pain at all but it is the first time I have seen this. Any thoughts?


----------



## PrincessDi

Hank is beautiful!! He has the most kissable face. I'm not much of an expert, but it sound like he doesn't have any hip issues to sit like that at that age. Most puppies sit like a frog. But usually when they are older, they quit laying like that.


----------



## outabout

My sister's dog does that up until maybe a year or so ago. He is 10 years old. He is healthy has no joint problems. Maybe some dogs are just more flexible


----------



## kathi127

What a handsome boy Hank is! Thank you so much for adopting an older Golden, they are such a treasure and as you are already finding out, he will be your best friend and companion. I'll just bet he thinks he is in heaven with you and that beautiful cottage in such a gorgeous setting! Please keep us posted and show us more pics of your wonderful boy!


----------



## luvbuzz

Bless you for saving Hank. No wonder he stays by your side...he is so grateful to you. Buzz is 4 yrs old, he also lays like a frog. You have CHANGED a life. Wonderful thoughts to you.


----------



## Jim and Hank

Thanks for the input on Hank and his "frogging". We are having tonnes of fun at the lake and Hank is great company. Almost seems like he is a bit of ham being in most pictures I take down there but he just likes being around!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hank has so much personality, I can tell from the pictures. He has the sweetest face. I'm so glad that you rescued him. Now he can have the forever home that he deserves. Give that face kisses from me.


----------



## Jim and Hank

*A couple pics of Hank "froggin"*

Still can't get over this but he seems so comfortable laying like this


----------



## SandyK

Love the "frog" pictures!! Hank looks sooo happy!!!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Hank has a couple of new friends! Honey, a 14 yr old and Gracey a 6 yr old. Hank made it thru the winter in good form - added a few extra pounds with his human partner. Good news that since Honey and Gracey have arrived on the scene Hank is becoming much more like a dog and having lots of fun! Of course Kathy and I are enjoying ourselves too! :wavey:


----------



## mainegirl

That is a nice lookin beautiful family. Great to see the golden multiplying factor!!!!!!!!!!!!
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Deber

Oh Jim/Kathy what wonderful news!!! Hank is going to have the time of his life with his new "Harem". Way to go and you two show all that our Senior Gold is the BEST.

God Bless you - You have made a place in Heaven for this!


----------



## vcm5

This thread just makes me so happy! Welcome to the forum and thank you so much for adopting and older dog. He is so cute and so handsome, and I loved all the pictures, keep them coming! He looks just so happy, he is really living the good life now. You're the best!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic update!

Your Golden family is just precious. Honey and Gracey are beautiful, Hank looks fantastic and so very happy. 


My Roxy lays _froggin_ style majority of the time, her front legs are usually crossed too.


----------



## Karen519

*Hank*

Love Hank and his friends-great pictures and my Smooch, Golden Ret., used to lay like that!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, your update has made my day! What great news - and that middle photo of the three faces is just impossible to look at without smiling!


----------



## coppers-mom

They are all so very beautiful and look so happy with the good life they have now.

Hank is adorable in all of his pictures, but those froggin' poses gave me a big, big smile.


----------



## booklady

What a fantastic update! They are all beautiful and look so happy....

Old Gold can be very addictive...I couldn't have just one either.


----------



## nolefan

Fantastic photos! The one where they're all 3 sitting and gazing up at you is just precious, and the family photo of all 5 of you. That makes me happy to see


----------



## PrincessDi

VERY beautiful family!! Thanks so much for giving them forever homes. Wishing you many years of beautiful memories with your kids!


----------



## mylissyk

Great big smiles here, wonderful, happy update, thanks for coming back and letting us know about the additions to yoru family and how Hank is doing. I hope you'll share more often!


----------



## Honey&Gracie

*Honey & Gracie stats*

I just thought I'd share with everyone the story of my girls since they are featured prominently in Hank & Jim's lives now.

Honey is an almost 12 year old (May 11, 2000) field golden from Canmore Alberta. She ran field trials and was a hunting dog for a few years before I was lucky enough to become her mum. She had a couple of litters as well. She is quite petite (about 57 pounds) and keeps in excellent shape. She is absolutely full of energy. She was given to me by her owners when she was four and has been a blessing in my life. 

Gracie is my amost 7 year old (8/29/2005) show golden. She is absolutely gorgeous and gets tons of compliments. She was a Kelore girl from Maine and I got her from Cookie. Her temperment is as sweet as can be. Her eyes didn't clear for breeding purposes and she needed a good home. She has the best temperment to combine with my obsessive compulsive, domineering Honey. 

It's been fun to watch Hank get his head around being a dog again. My girls are all about water & mud and playing. Hank is catching on. We really enjoy the cottage and it's a perfect spot to not have to worry about dogs outside - no traffic or speed boats. They get a bit mucky but a quick splash in the lake and it's all good.

We need a bigger vehicle for all three beasts!

Cheers! Kathy


----------



## Jim and Hank

Honey and Gracie are sure wonderful dogs and are doing a world of good for Hank the tank. Got him on the scale today and he is at 84lbs. On a proper diet now and expect he will shed some of those pounds, maybe even a couple of pounds of hair. And of course part of the reason why Honey and Gracie are such great dogs is because of Kathy! A wonderful Master to them and a great woman!


----------



## vcm5

This thread makes me smile! Such wonderful dogs!


----------



## Jim and Hank

*A Busy Year*

Well Hank and I had a real busy year. Hank's two playmates - Gracie and Honey moved - things didn't catch with Kathy and I! And unfortunately Honey has passed on. They were two great dogs that Hank enjoyed being around. The rest of the summer flew by. Hank and I spent a tonne of time at the lake and got a few more things done - but mostly just relaxed. I am looking to find some friends for Hank - he seems to get a bit lonely. Hope all is well with everyone else


----------



## Karen519

*Hank*

What a great picture of Hank and maybe it's time to get Hank a playmate!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I seriously love the picture of Hank.  What a regal boy!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hank is a beautiful boy!! He looks like he wears his heart on his sleeve!! I'm such a push over for the sugar faces.


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well good news for Hank - he has a couple of new buddies and these ones are staying! Millie and Nikki arrived yesterday afternoon. They are two goldens in their eighth year - a little over weight but that will change by spring. They are adjusting quite well although I think Hank wishes that I has a third arm/hand for scratching or just scratched him! Life is good!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic news and pictures-love these beautiful precious old Golds. 

It's great seeing them having so much fun together.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

What lucky dogs. They all look so happy.


----------



## OutWest

Hank & Jim in NB said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I have a Dough Whisperer undercoat brush that works really well and getting the undercoat out. Never ceases to amaze just how much an undercoat goldens have. Also have another brush that works more like a massage brush - the undercoat brush is rather stiff. Down at the cottage tonnes of water. Hank has the run of the place - no neighbours yet. In our first ten days down there he only went swimming once and that was to follow me across the lake (only about 200m). I was amazed at how well his hindquarters floated! I am going to try and post a picture of posted with this posting.


He's beautiful! I love that sugar face. He's going to be so happy, and you ar too. Thanks for adopting an older dog.


----------



## OutWest

Just saw your last post... congrats! you went from a very empty house to a very full one! Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## PrincessDi

What a wonderful post!! You've definitely struck golden treasure!! Just love the pictures of the new siblings enjoying the snow!! There is nothing like old gold!!


----------



## Dwyllis

Just been reading through this thread & I think it's so lovely that you now have three of these gorgeous Golden Oldies. I am sure Hank thinks he is in seventh heaven! What a wonderful cottage in the woods. You & your goldies must have a fabulous time there. Looking forward to more pics & more updates. Below is a pic of my six month old boy Loki with one of our cats ....we have three felines & two canines & hopefully be adding a third canine to even it all up lol. I think Loki would love to spend time romping about the woods with your happy bunch .....if he could just afford the airfare from NZ!


----------



## Karen519

*Jim*



Hank & Jim in NB said:


> Well good news for Hank - he has a couple of new buddies and these ones are staying! Millie and Nikki arrived yesterday afternoon. They are two goldens in their eighth year - a little over weight but that will change by spring. They are adjusting quite well although I think Hank wishes that I has a third arm/hand for scratching or just scratched him! Life is good!


I bet HANK would Thank You for Millie and Nikki and they would thank you too, if they could speak. Where did Millie and Nikki come from. I would say those are three Lucky Dogs and I am so HAPPY for them and you!!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Nikki and Millie came from a young family that were going to be doing lots of travelling. They were finding that between travelling and their the kids getting involved in sports and stuff they didn't have the time to give to Nikki and Millie. I lucked out! They are adapting well. We got them on the scales - Nikki is 91 lbs and Millie is 99 lbs. Hank is a slightly larger dog and he is carrying so extra weight at 82 lbs. I have them all out walking - surprisingly Millie is always pushing harder than Hank or Nikki. Funny how dogs go eh? Millie and Nikki are starting to get used to eating from their bowls rather than the counter or the table! I am optimistic that amongst the four us we can shed well over 100 lbs by the first of May! Great fun having three dogs and things are going very well - I am pleasantly surprised at how well they are getting along and enjoying each other.


----------



## Jim and Hank

We had a pretty good storm this past weekend and the dogs really enjoyed it!


----------



## Karen519

*Jim*

Jim

Those are great pictures of the THREE MUSKETEERS. You can tell how HAPPY Tthey are! Thank God you came along in all of their lives!


----------



## PrincessDi

What a happy story!! What a beautiful sugar face trio!! Looks like they are having the time of their life!!


----------



## love never dies

Love this photo - so happy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great photos of them, those precious Snow faces are pure bliss.

I love seeing Old Golds loving life.


----------



## gold4me

This is a great and happy thread. I love the sugar faces!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well Hank, Nikki and Millie are settling in fine. Nikki is emerging as the dominant one although Hank isn't willing to give up all his perceived rights. One thing Hank picked up from his old friends Gracie and Honey was to eat veggies and fruits. Everytime I have an apple Hank sits and waits to get the core. Gobbles them right down. Hank and Nikki came to a pretty heated exchange about Hank getting all the cores last Saturday. Nikki has calmed down about it for now! Millie - well as long as she gets scratched she is happy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love your crew, wish you have a good winter there!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Hank turns 10 today. Was pulling all the dog paperwork together on the weekend and came across Hank's actual date of birth! He is doing well and is actually in much better shape than Millie or Nikki. I feel truly fortunate to have Hank in my life - just like you and your Golden! Ain't life grand!


----------



## OutWest

All I can say is....

:worthless


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well had the pack down to the ocean property today. They travelled well in the truck. We stopped half way there for a stretch (first picture) Nikki and Millie did well tromping thru the bush for three hours and loved the ocean. Since we got home though Nikki and Millie are showing a lot of signs of lack of exercise - sleeping and moving real slow! They are sore, but happy!


----------



## GoldenMum

Looks like your old Golds had a great time, Happy Easter!


----------



## PrincessDi

They are so beautiful!! Such a love trio of sugar!


----------



## mylissyk

Happy happy dogs!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Happy double digit birthday to Hank! Everyone looks like they're having a grand time on their outing. How's the weight loss progressing for the pups?


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well a weight update - Hank is at 79 - he seems to clean up all the bowls of food - Nikki is down to 61 and Millie is hanging in hard at 79. I've shed a few pounds myself. Has been a real busy summer with about 75 nights at the cottage already and we are just getting back into serious walking - hopefully Hank and Millie will shed quite a few more pounds before Christmas.


----------



## PrincessDi

Great news update! Glad they are doing so well! Any new pictures of their slimmer physiques?


----------



## olliversmom

First time I've caught this thread. So lovely u r all doing well and happy together.
Great to read some pleasant news today. Stay well  robin


----------



## Belle's Mom

That is an incredible weight loss story. Good job!!


----------



## Mayve

This is such an awesome thread...the furkids look so happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your Golden kids look fantastic, great pictures.

Think we need some more.............

Congrats on your weight loss.


----------



## murphy1

Hank has his heaven right here on earth since you've taken him into your heart.


----------



## amy22

Just read through this thread...put a huge smile on my face....love your pictures, such happy happy goldens!


----------



## Karen519

*Hank*

Bless you for adopting Hank!
Just love the pictures and hearing your updates about him!!


----------



## Jim and Hank

It has been an incredibly busy late summer and fall down at the lake. Seems like it was just August long weekend! Anyways some pics of the pack - the three of them laughing at me because I am working and they are just relaxing! Hank - found a porkie - would have thought it would have been Nikki or Millie and not at the camp but in the back yard at home (live on a one acre lot in a rural area - finding it way to crowded for my liking LOL!) Millie being studious and Nikki herding the lobster - want would summer be on the East Coast without a few feeds of lobster! They are all doing great and getting along. The love the lake and hate to leave - usually I have to start driving away before Nikki will come to the truck! I am really looking forward to starting on the new house on Deer Island, will be moving there in the summer of 2015 and sure hope all three are still around to share it! Thanks for all the comments and I enjoy reading everyone's else posts about the goldens in their lifes! Life is grand eh!


----------



## OutWest

Those are great pictures! Love the lobster herding shot…


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well it`s been awhile since my last visit - Hank turns 12 this week and is doing great! Millie and Nikki are doing fine too - they turned 10 just after Christmas. They all loving the lake but still only Nikki that spends any time in the water and she is in it constantly. First pic is Hank, second Nikki, third Millie with her boyfriend (Farley - the ex`s 1 yr old golden doodle who visited for two weeks last summer - and coming again this summer) and then the three of them last November at the cottage. Should be a great summer with them - got ten weeks off then back to work for four weeks and then the end of paid employment! We`ve had a long and cold winter up here in New Brunswick - still four feet of snow in the backyard. We are looking forward to spring actually arriving!


----------



## Harleysmum

My first time to read your thread. Just love it! Beautiful dogs living the life. You are a very special person.


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well a picture from last night - Hank hit 12! Tried to get the three of them to sing for their treat - tops off strawberries! Nikki and Milli got into but Hank was all business when he saw the strawberries come out of the fridge! I am really enjoying watching our people's posts on the lives of their dogs! Thanks people!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Nice to see you again, wonderful update. 
They all look fantastic, great to hear how good they're all doing. 
Happy 12th Birthday to Hank!

Congrats on your upcoming retirement, enjoy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Look at those sweet white faces. Love them! Happy Birthday, Hank!


----------



## Karen519

*Hi!!*



Hank & Jim in NB said:


> Well a picture from last night - Hank hit 12! Tried to get the three of them to sing for their treat - tops off strawberries! Nikki and Milli got into but Hank was all business when he saw the strawberries come out of the fridge! I am really enjoying watching our people's posts on the lives of their dogs! Thanks people!


Nice to see you and the dogs again, and I LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well fall is here - great summer and Hank, Millie & Nikki and I had a great time at the cottage. We had 11 weeks there and now after a couple of short weeks back at work, paid employment has ended. Amazing watching the three of them for those couple of short weeks back at work - such troubled faces in the morning! LOL! We had a great summer and we are all doing fine. Hope you have all had a great summer too! Farley was over visiting again - amazing watching how a big two year old full of life and energy puppy can get my three guys going!


----------



## Karen519

*Hank!*



Hank & Jim in NB said:


> Well fall is here - great summer and Hank, Millie & Nikki and I had a great time at the cottage. We had 11 weeks there and now after a couple of short weeks back at work, paid employment has ended. Amazing watching the three of them for those couple of short weeks back at work - such troubled faces in the morning! LOL! We had a great summer and we are all doing fine. Hope you have all had a great summer too! Farley was over visiting again - amazing watching how a big two year old full of life and energy puppy can get my three guys going!


Great pics of your crew and Harley! You sure had a nice long time at the cottage!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture, 11 weeks at your cottage with your crew must have been amazing.


----------



## Mel

First time I read your thread. What a great photo of the 4. Was that "strawberry" treat induced? I was feeling a bit groomy because of Mel being under the weather and not eating properly but I felt all the good vibes through your post. Thanks!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Hi Mel - When Hank arrived four and half years ago he was not a fan of fruits or vegetables. I dated a woman who had two goldens of her own - Gracey & Honey. They would sit and wait while we prepared the food for cuttings - mostly vegetables. Well Hank sat there and watched and of course he wanted some too. Since then he eats all sorts of fruit and vegetables - and absolutely loves apples! Well when Millie & Nikki arrived two and half years ago and they saw Hank eating vegetables and fruit, they wanted some too! They all like them, but strawberry tops are their favourite. I was pleasantly surprised - the only other time I ever saw a dog eat vegetables was as a kid 50 years ago - a shepard up at cottage would eat corn right off the cob! It certainly has helped in their health - although my dogs are a bit over weight, they don't show a lot of signs of ageing that many goldens at 12 & 14 seem to. And it certainly does them no harm. Cathy, who brought on the veggie thing, is feeding her dogs all raw now. She has four greyhounds and they all are doing fine. The thing that shocked me the most is that Cathy feeds them raw chicken feet!! With no issues!! Hope Mel gets feeling better!


----------



## Karen519

*Hank*

I remember Hank's story. Time sure does fly, can't believe it's been 4 1/2 years! Love all of your dogs!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see updated picture of Hank, Millie and Nikki. They look great!! I bet they sleep really well after a day of play with Farley!!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well hope everyone had a great holiday - the kids were all home for the first time since 2006 and with grandkids. Hank, Nikki and Millie had a great time with Rylan and Felix. Quite a birthday present for Nikki and Millie who both turned 10 over the holidays. And of course Farley was over too. Hope everyone has a great 2016!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well last week Hank started his fourteenth year! He is showing signs of his age - no longer running around like a puppy and sleeping lots. He has been and still is a great companion. I am truely fortunate to have him in my life, like so many that have older goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hank looks great, good to hear he's doing well.
Love these Old Golds, they are so special.


----------



## Karen519

*Hank*



Hank & Jim in NB said:


> Well last week Hank started his fourteenth year! He is showing signs of his age - no longer running around like a puppy and sleeping lots. He has been and still is a great companion. I am truely fortunate to have him in my life, like so many that have older goldens!


Thanks for the update on sweet Hank! What a doll!


----------



## swishywagga

Hank is so lovely, so nice to read your update.


----------



## Mel

Happy Belated 14th Birthday Hank! Stay strong eating your raw veggies!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Some sad news. Hank has headed off to the happy cat hunting grounds! The last week he really slowed down and he passed away comfortably and at peace at home yesterday. I will miss him but he has enriched my life so there will be not a lot of sadness, just a lot of great memories. And of the many things that Hank brought, was the experience of adopting an older golden! It has been a wonderful eye opener for me and I will do it again.


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh Hank. We will miss you so you gorgeous boy. RIP darling. He was so blessed to spend his last years with you and how wonderful to have such a peaceful passing. Would that we could all be so lucky!


----------



## Karen519

*Hank*

I am so very sorry to read about Hank! He knew you loved him.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html


----------



## murphy1

Awww sorry to hear that. It seems Hank had his heaven right here on earth with you.


----------



## 4goldengirls

I'm so sorry for your loss. Those wonderful memories are what we think of when we no longer have our beloved pets with us.


----------



## ceegee

I'm sorry that you've lost Hank. It's never easy.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennretz

So sorry to see this. Hank was a handsome golden


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So very sorry to hear this. Hank was one lucky boy to have spent his last years with you.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for the loss of Hank, he was such a precious boy and will be missed by many here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear Hank has passed.
He was such a beautiful boy with a very special spirit and soul. 
You gave him such a wonderful life, he knew he was loved and he was such a happy boy. 

There's a special place in heaven for those who are willing to take in a Senior dog knowing their time may be short but full of love and joy. Thank you for opening your heart and home to Hank. 


Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Pilgrim123

So sorry to hear you lost Hank. Thank you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## OutWest

Hank & Jim in NB said:


> Some sad news. Hank has headed off to the happy cat hunting grounds! The last week he really slowed down and he passed away comfortably and at peace at home yesterday. I will miss him but he has enriched my life so there will be not a lot of sadness, just a lot of great memories. And of the many things that Hank brought, was the experience of adopting an older golden! It has been a wonderful eye opener for me and I will do it again.


Good bye, Hank. Have a great time in the happy cat hunting place. Ive enjoyed reading about you for the past while.


----------



## Jim and Hank

Thanks everyone. It has been a pretty good few days thinking about all the goodness Hank brought. He was quite an amazing dog. Millie and Nikki who turned 10 just before Christmas are off a bit. They are sisters and have been together since birth. I got them just three years ago. Amazing watching their reactions to Hank's missing presence. Although they aren't human you can sure see that they are feeling it.

When I think back over Hank's life here, one of the things thoughts that keeps reoccurring is talking to my boss at the time when I got Hank, who was eight. He had lost he first two goldens at age eight! I believe his last golden passed at age nine. Odd that a thought like that would keep coming up, but I guess when you get older goldens things like that really register. I feel so fortunate to have had those five years with a great dog like Hank, as well as the three years I have had so far with Millie and Nikki. They are both in really good shape other than a few extra pounds this winter. I am sure looking forward to another bunch of years with them.

Hank was my first older golden and after getting him I found this site. This is a wonderful place to come and share experiences, get good info and advice, and of course see so many wonderful dogs. Thanks everyone for being a part of that!

Jim


----------



## GoldInMyHeart

Awwww, so sorry to read about Hank's passing. HUGS

There is nothing quite like adopting a senior golden. We found our Maggie when she was almost 10 (great health and spry!) and we prayed we'd have at least four years with her and she lived until 16.75 and had no issues until that last year.

LOVE LOVE LOVE the seniors! We love our pup also, but there is something so special about the golden oldies.

MORE HUGS


----------



## Jim and Hank

Well the summer sure flew by this year - from the middle of April until into October, Millie, Nikki and I spent over 160 days at the cottage. They loved it and are really enjoying having me with them all the time. Today Nikki turns 11, Millie will turn 11 on Friday. They are both doing well. Nikki is slowing down though and has almost lost all of hearing. Millie is doing great. They have gotten over Hank's passing although they sure stay close. I am working on getting another older golden - put in an application on an eight year old male and hope to hear before too long. And if I this dog doesn't come to live with Nikki and Millie and me I am sure he will have found a good home. And some other news ... third grandson arrived Saturday morning! Pics of the girls eating cucumber skins, and Nikki and Millie from this summer.


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday to the girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo's Mom

They are beautiful! Merry Christmas and Happy Birthdays!


----------



## Jim and Hank

*Meet Matar!*

Was informed before I left for Christmas holidays that Matar had found a home with a vet - little disappointed but a person cannot but helping thinking a vet would be a very good place for a dog. While away got a message from a friend - Matar adoption to the vet had fallen thru and he was mine for the asking. What a great surprise. Got home on the 28th and went and picked up Matar yesterday - he was staying with a good friend. He has fit right in, eating apples right away and quite content. My camera crapped out over the holidays so no pictures from home yet but here are a couple of Matar with my friend Sara and her dogs. I think, no I know, I am a pretty fortunate guy!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

What a happy surprise for both of you. He looks great.


----------



## jennretz

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1

A very lucky guy!


----------



## Jim and Hank

Hi all been awhile since I have been on here and lost my password so am back in under this new name. 2018 was a year of change. Matar who arrived and seemed and acted like a pup at ten cross the rainbow bridge in May and then Nikki crossed on Canadian Thanksgiving. Millie is still hard at and at times she seems a bit like a pup again - gets her strut going! After Nikki passed it was time to get looking again - rehomed two four year olds from a breeding program - but not goldens this time - Chevy was a Maremma and while a great dog with me - right up there with Hank, she was not good with any other humans so I ended up getting her onto a farm where she has adopted all the animals and is loving it. Lulu, a Landseer Newfoundlander, has fit right in and has the same easy going disposition of a golden. Anyways after Chevy went farming I got thinking I should be on the look for more dogs. Thinking that I wouldn't go hard on it until the fall. And of course that's the time two more dogs come up - Cooper an eight year golden and Vadar a four year old regular Newf. Newfs are great but I think when Vadar and Lulu cross the bridge I will get back to a pure golden oldie pack! The pic from left to right is of Millie, Farley (ex's dog down for a visit), Lulu, Cooper and Vadar


----------



## LynnC

Such a beautiful group of pups you have there  .

I sent you a PM regarding your account.


----------



## cwag

Welcome back. That's quite a crew you've got there.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Good to get an update on your crew.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to see you again. Sorry to hear of your losses of Matar and Nikki. 
What a great group of dogs, enjoyed hearing about them.


----------



## Jack12

Karen , I lost touch with you. Wally crossed Rainbow Bridge last 10/11/2018. I miss him dearly. How are you and family?


----------



## Oh!Birdie!

Senior Goldens are fantastic My loving boy lived to 14 1/2. My suggestion: exercise.... lots of it, grooming, good quality food. Love!


----------



## 206076

I am a pretty new member here so I took the time to read thru the entire thread from when you got Hank to now. What a touching story and so much change in 8 years. You have endured much loss and experienced so much joy in such a short period of time. Thanks for sharing your stories and updates, it helps us gain some perspective on what lies ahead for us and our loveable companions in the years to come.


----------



## Jim and Hank 2

SunnysDad said:


> gain(ing) some perspective on what lies ahead for us and our loveable companions in the years to come.


This site is great for the sharing. And I am thankful that lots of people have shared their stories too. It does provide a glimpse of what the future can hold. In looking back over the years bringing older dogs into my life one thing has become pretty clear. The bond you form with an older dog is substantially different than that you form with a dog you have been with since a pup. Both are great but they are different. It seems to me that the bond with an older dog is more like the bond with a friend rather than family. The bond that forms between a golden and a human is pretty unique and tight and seems to form a rhythm both dog and human come to flow into. Cooper, my latest older golden has reaffirmed that with me. It certainly is a great privilege to be able to enjoy that!


----------



## Peri29

Excuse me but we should not use word OLD and SENIOR.Hank is a retro dear.Past 10 we call them vintage and past 15 we call them antique.
They are getting each year more precious and also makes your life more precious.Thank you sooo much for choosing to share your heart with Hank???


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's nothing better than a Sugar faced Golden to go through life with.
They are a very precious gift.


----------

